# HP OMEN Temp Probleme



## tony01 (29. April 2020)

Hey Leute

Gleich vorne weg ja ich weiß ein Selbstgebauter PC kühlt meist besser als ein PC von der Stange aber da ich vom PC bauen nicht so die Ahung habe habe ich mir einen HP Omen Obelisk gekauft.
Die Daten:

CPU I7 9700F
GPU NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2060 SUPER
Mainboard laut CPU-Z HP 8509 Chipsatz Z390

Da mir der normal HP-CPU Kühler sehr klein vorkam habe ich den gegen einen Noctua NH-C14s getauscht. Ins Gehüse geht leider nur ein Topblow kühler, da für einen Tower der nötige Platz fehlt.
Wenn ich Prime 95 starte und das eine Stunde laufen lassen wird die cpu maximal 61°C warm.
Beim spielen fällt mir auf das die Grafikkarte sehr warm wird bis zu 85°C und außerdem wird der Glasseitendeckel auch relativ warm.
Hab ich mir da jetzt einen Hitzestau gebastelt?
Hab einen 90mm Lüfter der Luft von hinten aus dem Gehäuse bläst.
Ich habe noch 2 weitere 120mm Lüfter verbaut einen der Luft oben aus dem Gehäuse saugt und einen der Luft von unten ins Gehäuse bläst
da kein weiterer Lüfteranschluss mehr auf dem Mainboard war hab ich die Lüfter mittels Y-Kabel auf den CPU-Lüfter gehängt.

Wenn ich aus einem Spiel heraus den HW-Monitor starte schwankt die CPU-Temp ständig zwischen 60 und 75 grad hin und her also der wert ändert sich jede Sekunde.
Sind diese Werte normal?

Schon mal danke


----------



## Dragon AMD (29. April 2020)

Ja sind normal alles unter 80 Grad ist doch gut.

Erst über 90 Grad kann man sich sorgen machen.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Research (30. April 2020)

Bilder.


----------



## tony01 (30. April 2020)

Danke für die Antworten 
Hier sind Bilder vom Mainboard mir Original Kühler und jetzt mit dem Noctua Kühler
Für weitere Bilder bitte einfach melden


----------



## Dragon AMD (30. April 2020)

Oh das Mainboard hat nicht mal Spannungswandler Kühler.



Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tony01 (30. April 2020)

oke die Spannungswandler wo sind die auf dem Bild? 
Kann bzw. sollte man das nachrüsten ?


----------



## Dragon AMD (30. April 2020)

Besser die Temperaturen der Spannungswandler mit Hwinfo auslesen beim games oder prime95 Version 26.6.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tony01 (30. April 2020)

Danke für die Antwort 
habe jetzt mal 1,5h ein Game gespielt und hab die Temperaturen HWiNFO 64 mal aufgezeichnet.
Wo finde ich denn die Temperatur der Spannungswandler?
Hab die Bilder mit dem Snipping Tool nach dem verlassen des Spiels gemacht deswegen sind die Temperaturen schon wieder ein bisschen runter.


----------



## IICARUS (30. April 2020)

Die Spannungswandler werden normalerweise als VRM bezeichnet, dein PCH bezieht sich auf den Chipsatz, der laut dem ersten Bild auch kein Kühler mit drauf hat. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das erste Bild von deinem Mainboard? Nicht das dort die Kühler ausgebaut sind. Denn auf deinem zweitem Bild kann ich weder die Spannungswandler, noch den Chipsatz sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deine Temperaturen sind jetzt noch im Grenzbereich und daher noch nicht bedenklich, aber die kratzen halt schon an der oberen Grenze. Über 90°C ist es halt nicht gut, weil die CPU zwischen 95-100°C anfängt sich herunter zu takten und die Grafikkarte taktet je nach Temperatur auch immer weiter runter. Deine 85°C sind hier auch schon Grenz wertig.

Aber groß wirst du mit diesem Gehäuse und CPU-Kühler nichts dran ändern können.
Beim Prozessor kannst halt noch schauen ob du mit der Spannung runter kommen kannst, da mit etwas weniger Spannung auch die Temperatur dazu runter geht. Oft gibt das Mainboard ehe zu viel Spannung drauf.

Bei der Grafikkarte könntest du auch versuchen unter Volt zu betreiben damit sie kühler wird.
Dein neue Topblow Kühler ist sogar bezogen auf deine Spannungswandler besser, weil nun auch Luft darauf geblasen wird.


----------



## tony01 (30. April 2020)

Danke für die Antwort IICARUS

Leider zeigt mit der HWiNFO64 keine VRM Temperatur an.
Das Mainboard auf dem Bild war so im PC eingebaut ohne irgendwelche Kühler.
Hab jetzt mal im Internet nach dem Mainboard gegoogelt und bei HP auf der Website sind dort Kühler angebracht
HP Desktop PCs - motherboard specifications, Shire | HP(R) Customer Support

Und wo könnte man die Spannungen ändern weil im BIOS finde ich da nichts


----------



## IICARUS (30. April 2020)

Mir ist dein Bios nicht bekannt, daher kann ich dir aus der Ferne nichts konkretes dazu sagen.
Normalerweise kann man mit einer "F" Taste wenn ein Stick eingesteckt ist Screenshots aus dem Bios machen. Andernfalls musst du mal dein Monitor dazu abfotografieren. Erst wenn wir hierzu dein Bios mit einsehen können, können wir dir vielleicht hierbei etwas helfen.

Bei der Grafikkarte kannst dich mit dem Afterburner und der Kurven Regelung beschäftigen.
Undervolting bei Grafikkarten: Spannung, Verbrauch, Lautstaerke: runter! - ComputerBase


----------



## tony01 (30. April 2020)

Hab mal ein paar Bilder vom Bios gemacht.
Einstellen kann man da leider sehr wenig. 
Man kann nur ein Paar Tests machen ob die Hardware ok ist und Bootreihenfolge uns so weiter.

Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Undervolting der Grafikkarte 
Hab mir mal um die Grafikkarte anzupassen den MSI -Afterburner runtergeladen und installiert.
Habe aber noch nichts verändert wollte nur sehen obs klappt  
Die Software erkennt die Grafikkarte.


----------



## IICARUS (30. April 2020)

So wie es aussieht wirst du da nichts selbst was einstellen können.


----------



## tony01 (30. April 2020)

ja selber kann man da nix machen


----------



## Research (1. Mai 2020)

Das Board hat SpaWas gut sichtbar im Bild 1.

Sogar Löcher für Kühlermontage.

Amazon.de : spannungswandler kuehler

Such dir am besten 2x lange, selbstklebende aus.


----------



## tony01 (1. Mai 2020)

Danke Research für die Antwort.
Gibts da große Unterschiede oder kann ich da nehmen was ich will ? 
Am liebsten wär mir natürlich ein Kühler der in die Löcher passt aber da finde ich bis jetzt noch nichts


----------



## Dragon AMD (1. Mai 2020)

Vielleicht bei HP den Support mal anschreiben.

Oder das Mainboard Googlen ob darauf kühler zu sehen sind bei den Ergebnissen.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tony01 (1. Mai 2020)

@Dragon AMD ja ich werde mal HP anschreiben 
hab das Mainboard mal gegoogelt hier nochmal der Link da sind Kühler drauf zu sehen.
HP Desktop PCs - Technische Daten der Hauptplatine Shire | HP(R) Kundensupport


----------



## Dragon AMD (1. Mai 2020)

Warum die bei dir nicht auf dem Mainboard sind kann man nicht sagen. 

Aber vielleicht kann HP dir welche zukommen lassen mit Wärmeleitpad.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2020)

tony01 schrieb:


> Gleich vorne weg ja ich weiß ein Selbstgebauter PC kühlt meist besser als ein PC von der Stange aber da ich vom PC bauen nicht so die Ahung habe habe ich mir einen HP Omen Obelisk gekauft.


Mein Rat: Kontrollier ob du irgendwelche Siegel gebrochen hast und wenn nicht Bau schleunigst auf den Originalzustand zurück.
Wenn dir der in der Lautstärke nicht zusagt (die Temps wären vollkommen ok). Dann bring ihn zurück zum Händler bzw. Wenn er nicht stabil läuft dann reklamier bei HP.
Der eine Vorteil bei PCs von der Stange ist die Garantie/Gewährleistung und Support. Wenn du das nicht brauchst dann Bau dir selbst was oder lass bei Alternate und Co bauen. Einen genau so wie er ist abgestimmten OEM PC nachträglich umbasteln kombiniert dir nur das schlechteste aus beiden Welten: Keine Garantie und trotzdem nicht genau das Setup wie du es eigentlich möchtest.

Der Chipsatz ohne Kühler sieht übrigens in der Tat seehr komisch aus.


----------



## tony01 (1. Mai 2020)

@Olstyle das selbe hab ich mir auch schon überlegt aber die 30 Tage Rückgaberecht sind schon vorbei und so läuft das System stabil.
Ich hab mal HP kontaktiert wegen der Temperatur der Grafikkarte und wegen der Kühlung der Spannungswandler die ja auf der Support-Website bei Hp montiert sind.
Siegel sind keine beschädigt und zurückbauen wäre ohne Weiteres möglich. Das einzige was man sieht ist halt das die Schrauben schon mal aufgemacht wurden.


----------



## Optiki (1. Mai 2020)

tony01 schrieb:


> @Olstyle das selbe hab ich mir auch schon überlegt aber die 30 Tage Rückgaberecht sind schon vorbei und so läuft das System stabil.
> Ich hab mal HP kontaktiert wegen der Temperatur der Grafikkarte und wegen der Kühlung der Spannungswandler die ja auf der Support-Website bei Hp montiert sind.
> Siegel sind keine beschädigt und zurückbauen wäre ohne Weiteres möglich. Das einzige was man sieht ist halt das die Schrauben schon mal aufgemacht wurden.



Vlt schicken sie dir etwas  für die Spannungswandler zu, aber eigentlich ist die Anfrage sinnlos. Die Temperaturen sind vollkommen im Rahmen und es gibt keine Kühler die fehlen. Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit taktet das Board die Cpu sowieso runter um  auf 65 Watt zu kommen. 

hier der Test von Computerbase zum Modell mit 8700k: HP Omen Obelisk Gaming-PC im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase
hier Bewertung von Amazon ohne Kühler: https://www.amazon.de/gp/customer-r...ef=cm_cr_dp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B07W3MJT7G

Nachdem du jetzt schon mehre Teile umgebaut und Erfahrung gesammelt hast,  kannst ja dann bei nächsten Pc über einen Selbstbau nachdenken.


----------



## chill_eule (1. Mai 2020)

Passt der CPU-Lüfter nicht oben auf den CPU Kühler drauf? So würde zumindest "etwas" bewegte, wenn auch warme, Luft Richtung Spannungswandler kommen


----------



## tony01 (1. Mai 2020)

Nein leider nicht sonst bekomm ich das Gehäuse nicht mehr zu zwischen Gehäusedeckel und Kühler sind jetzt ca 15mm Platz


----------



## Dragon AMD (1. Mai 2020)

Deine Lüfter ziehen nur die Luft raus.

Ändere das mal.

Lass den unteren der bei der Grafikkarte ist mal rein blasen das sollte schon mal was an den Temperaturen ändern.

Dann teste nochmal und poste die Temperaturen vorher und nachher von Hwinfo.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tony01 (1. Mai 2020)

@Dragon AMD der untere Lüfter müsste doch richtig herum eingebaut sein.
nur irgendwie drehen die Lüfter relativ langsam aber bei Speedfan wird mir da nichts angezeigt liegt wahrscheinlich auch am Mainboard


----------



## Dragon AMD (1. Mai 2020)

Oh sorry konnte es wohl nicht recht sehen. 

Du könntest dann den oben beim Cpu kühler mal drehen damit zwei einblasen um zu sehen wie die Temperaturen werden.

Da du nicht so viele Lüfter verbauen kannst kannst du etwas herum probieren.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Mai 2020)

Der PC ist eine komplette Fehlkonstruktion und bestätig wieder mal meine Vorurteile gegenüber HP.

Der Chipsatz und die Spannungswandler sind ungekühlt, das Quetschgehäuse erlaubt keine großen, langsamdrehende  Lüfter und dann wird in einen PC mit Hochleistungsprozessor und Spielegrafikkarte ein Krüppelnetzteil mit 80Plus BRONZE versenkt.

Verkaufe das Teil mit Verlust und laß Dir hier einen richtig leisen PC erstellen.


----------



## Research (1. Mai 2020)

Oder reklamier.

Sag das es Drosselt.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2020)

Verstehe auch nicht wieso bekannte Hersteller immer wieder solch ein billig Schrott herstellen, dabei gibt es genug Hardware die einfach verbaut werden kann und um ein vielfaches besser wäre. Leider gibt es Leute die sich nicht gut mit Hardware auskennen und solche Produkte im gutem Glauben kaufen.

Soweit möglich würde ich auch versuchen das Teil los zu bekommen und manche Händler stellen auch Computersysteme gegen aufpreis zusammen und alles kann dazu selbst bestimmt werden. Bei uns ist man da auch mit der Hardware gut beraten und es gibt hier viele User die beim der Auswahl der Hardware gut helfen können.


----------



## tony01 (1. Mai 2020)

Ja ich versuche gerade zu reklamieren mal sehen was sich ergibt.
Ich hätte bevor ich den PC gekauft habe mich hier anmelden sollen  
Aber trotzdem Danke für euere Kommentare und die Hilfe


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Mai 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Verstehe auch nicht wieso bekannte Hersteller immer wieder solch ein billig Schrott herstellen,.


 Dafür ist HP aber berüchtigt.
Die verkaufen auch Netzteile ohne Polausschalter - in der EU unzulässig.



tony01 schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem Danke für euere Kommentare und die Hilfe


Melde Dich, wenn alles geklärt ist.
Wir stellen Dir einen PC zusammen, der den HP wie ein Kinderspielzeug aussehen läßt und leiser und kühler ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tony01 (2. Mai 2020)

Ja ich werde mich wieder melden wenn alles soweit ist.
Mal sehen wie es bei Cyberport mit der Kulanz aussieht


----------



## tony01 (9. Mai 2020)

So Leute kurzer update der PC ist jetzt verkauft und jetzt brauch ich Ersatz   und würde gern die versprochene Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen!
Budget sollte so um die 1200-1300€ sein.
Mein Monitor ist ein ACER KG251QF mit 1920*1080 Pixel und 144Hz
Ob Intel oder AMD ist mir eigentlich egal er sollte nur kühl und leise sein


----------



## Research (9. Mai 2020)

Einmal ausfüllen bidde:
Fragebogen - PC zusammenstellen/aufrüsten
.


----------



## IICARUS (9. Mai 2020)

Research schrieb:


> Einmal ausfüllen bidde:
> Fragebogen - PC zusammenstellen/aufrüsten
> .


Und dann wäre es der Übersichtshalber  in einem neuen Thema in der Kaufberatung besser.
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/95

Dann wird das Thema auch von mehreren Usern bezogen auf die Kaufberatung eher besucht.


----------



## tony01 (10. Mai 2020)

Danke für die Antworten  hab ein neues Thema erstellt 
Dieses Thema kann natürlich ab sofort gelöscht werden


----------



## IICARUS (10. Mai 2020)

TOP! 

Hier noch der Link zu deinem neuen Thema: Neuer Gaming PC für 1300€


----------

